# Suggestion: Ignore Threads



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 2, 2007)

Can we ignore THREADS started by someone?

I have someone on my ignore list uselessly as my main issue is seeing his threads.  He is an out and out troll and seems to exist primarily to post controversial topics and walk away.  He waited till the gloom touched off by the Hungarian misparaphrase of 2007 to spam 5 of these troll threads.  I;ve reported him, been adfvised that my judgementdiffers from the mods, fine, but can I IGNORE THE THREADS?


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 3, 2007)

Not as far as I know.

Hopefully ENWorld 2 has a functioning ignore system. I'd like the above, certainly, and also the ability to ignore someone even when they're being quoted.

And, while I know this would never happen, I'd _love_ the ability to put myself on someone _else's_ ignore list.


----------



## blargney the second (Dec 3, 2007)

That would be awesome.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 3, 2007)

Ignore Thread is a function available on Circvs Maximvs and I would be surprised if it doesn't make it over to ENW at some point.  Maybe as part of ENW2?


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd rather there be a way of finding out if I'm *being* ignored by someone, so I don't waste time replying to their posts.  (then again, the very idea of there being an ignore feature at all kinda doesn't sit well with me...)

Lanefan


----------



## HeinorNY (Dec 4, 2007)

Can I borrow your thread for a moment? 
Since you are talking about ignore functions, what about public ignore lists?
For example, I have my list of users I ignored, so I could make it public to everyone and anyone that thinks I'm a nice user and a reasonable person could take a better look at those I ignored, and also, if I find myself on someone's list, I could rethink my behaviour.
Maybe that's not a very political correct idea, but often I find myself wishing for that, what do you think?


----------



## jdrakeh (Dec 4, 2007)

Depending upon what browser you are using, somebody had coded plug-ins for ignoring certain posters *and* topics in VBulletin


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 5, 2007)

ainatan said:
			
		

> Can I borrow your thread for a moment?
> Since you are talking about ignore functions, what about public ignore lists?
> For example, I have my list of users I ignored, so I could make it public to everyone and anyone that thinks I'm a nice user and a reasonable person could take a better look at those I ignored, and also, if I find myself on someone's list, I could rethink my behaviour.
> Maybe that's not a very political correct idea, but often I find myself wishing for that, what do you think?




I see your point and I know I would certainly benefit from rethinking my own behavior as well, but that's probably not such a good idea, but only because it would ultimately be abused or used for public ridicule. 

I've found that counting to ten before responding works for me. I know I can say things that I probably shouldn't which have probably offended someone. And I'm very sorry for that -we all have bad days myself included. I try to avoid using ignore lists now and avoid the threads and posters that I know I have a problem with and move on, remembering they too can have bad days or are entitled to their different opinions, priorities and feelings just as I am. At the end of the day, I remember that we are, for the most part, talking about a game - a hobby that is meant to be fun, escapist and enjoyable. Even though this is what I strive for now, I know I'm still not perfect. Roleplaying games have such a major social interaction component, so I personally find ignore lists counter to that spirit and they prevent me from honing my skills for interacting socially.

This is just my opinion. And if I am on your ignore list and you happen to see this somehow, I apologize for offending you and ask that you give me another chance. I'm taking an active stance to provide help, encouragement and answers to people, and learning to live and let live. It's an ongoing process, but one that I think is worth it in the long run. All things considered, EN World is one of the best online communities out there.


----------



## Bront (Dec 6, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Ignore Thread is a function available on Circvs Maximvs and I would be surprised if it doesn't make it over to ENW at some point.  Maybe as part of ENW2?



Unfortunately, you need to go into a thread to ignore it.

Threads started by an ignored user I don't believe can be ignored.

Same with quotes. 

Just learn to tune it out.  Use the ignore button in your head


----------



## Driddle (Dec 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just learn to tune it out.  Use the ignore button in your head




I believe that function has been disabled for many people -- if it ever existed in the first place. I'm not sure if it's the hardware or faulty programing.

The "ignore" list is the easy way out. It defeats the mastery of socialization and coping skills that are so valuable as a mature adult, to say nothing of critical thinking skills -- Don't like what you're hearing? Stick your fingers in your ears, "la la la la I can't hear you!"

And then there's the matter of being oblivious when someone posts something bad that truly needs to be corrected before he leads others astray. Those with massive blocked user lists are abdicating their responsibility to the betterment of society -- you can't fix something that you can't see. That particular problem is compounded because the offender has absolutely no idea that he's being blocked; the absence of response to his message is taken as acquiesence or agreement.

And last but not least, blocking any user runs the real risk of missing valuable content when he does post it (however you define content -- news, humor, perspective, etc.).


----------



## Umbran (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't think we will ever see public ignore lists - while they might have the beneficial effect of allowing someone to rethink they posting style, they also enable certain forms of grudges and vendettas.


----------



## Odhanan (Jan 3, 2008)

How about the option of ignoring entire Sections and Forums of ENWorld?

Would that be technically feasible with ENW2?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 3, 2008)

Odhanan said:
			
		

> How about the option of ignoring entire Sections and Forums of ENWorld?
> 
> Would that be technically feasible with ENW2?



Actually you can already do this. On the main forum page there are little boxes on the far right of the Section names. See? Try clicking it   .


----------



## Rel (Jan 7, 2008)

Could somebody tell me what Lanefan said?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 8, 2008)

Odhanan said:
			
		

> How about the option of ignoring entire Sections and Forums of ENWorld?
> 
> Would that be technically feasible with ENW2?



 Yes, a hack exists for that. There is also an ignore thread hack. And watch out - the mods will be getting a 'ban user from thread' hack.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jan 8, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Yes, a hack exists for that. There is also an ignore thread hack. And watch out - the mods will be getting a 'ban user from thread' hack.




Hack? Isn't "Ban User From Thread" a standard part of the Admin. . . oh. I see. I'm an Admin at RPGhost. I never stopped to think that might not be an available function for Moderators


----------



## Umbran (Jan 9, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> And watch out - the mods will be getting a 'ban user from thread' hack.




*blink*

Excellent!  Dude, you just seriously made my day.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2008)

jdrakeh said:
			
		

> Hack? Isn't "Ban User From Thread" a standard part of the Admin. . . oh. I see. I'm an Admin at RPGhost. I never stopped to think that might not be an available function for Moderators




It's not a standard part of vBulletin.  I don't know if James or someone hacked the RPGHost boards to make that possible.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jan 9, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> the mods will be getting a 'ban user from thread' hack.



This is, indeed, awesome!


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 13, 2008)

Rel said:
			
		

> Could somebody tell me what Lanefan said?



Hey...I'm being ignored by a mod!   Now I've just got to get ignored by the other 9 and away we go! 

Lanefan


----------



## Rel (Jan 13, 2008)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> Hey...I'm being ignored by a mod!   Now I've just got to get ignored by the other 9 and away we go!
> 
> Lanefan




Just in case you didn't know I was kidding...I was kidding.  Actually Moderators CAN'T put people on Ignore.

Now you know why we're in such a good mood all the time.


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 14, 2008)

Rel said:
			
		

> Just in case you didn't know I was kidding...I was kidding.



I kinda figured that part..... 


> Actually Moderators CAN'T put people on Ignore.
> 
> Now you know why we're in such a good mood all the time.



I've never put anyone on ignore...does that qualify me as a mod? 

Lanefan


----------



## Rel (Jan 14, 2008)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> I've never put anyone on ignore...does that qualify me as a mod?
> 
> Lanefan




No.  You must also have a gutter mind, occasionally questionable judgement and some supernatural ability to cope with extreme asshattery without flaming out.

At least those were the qualifications that I brought to the table when I was recruited.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 14, 2008)

Rel said:
			
		

> No.  You must also have a gutter mind, occasionally questionable judgement and some supernatural ability to cope with extreme asshattery without flaming out.
> 
> At least those were the qualifications that I brought to the table when I was recruited.





Qualifications which we are _seriously _thinking of revising...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 14, 2008)

Rel said:
			
		

> and some supernatural ability to cope with extreme asshattery without flaming out.




...except that one. That qualification is always needed. Double.


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 15, 2008)

Rel said:
			
		

> No.  You must also have a gutter mind



Check. Just ask those who know me.







> occasionally questionable judgement



Check. Ditto. 







> and some supernatural ability to cope with extreme asshattery without flaming out.



Check.  I'm a DM. What more do I need to say? 

That said, I don't think I'd do very well as a moderator here...I'm far too much in the "let 'em play" camp of refereeing styles...

Lanefan


----------



## Maldin (Jan 15, 2008)

I suspect "Have no real life" may be one of the requirements as well. How else could anyone rack up thousands and thousands of posts?   

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2008)

Maldin said:
			
		

> I suspect "Have no real life" may be one of the requirements as well. How else could anyone rack up thousands and thousands of posts?
> 
> Denis, aka "Maldin"
> Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com



They're implanted. 

Or stolen from Crothian.


----------



## Maldin (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm... Post Drain. Is that some sort of specialized Negative Energy attack form that you acquire as part of the undead moderator template?   

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm... not sure if I'd describe it this way.


----------

